# Moxie vom Triton CD!



## Achielles UD (May 26, 2001)

Moxie earned her CD on Father's day with a 193.5 and Second place!

Wow, what a weekend! The RMKC show was held at Purina Farms. There were 2 obedience/rally rings, 6 conformation rings and grooming all in the main hall at the Event Center. Needless to say it was busy and loud! 

On Saturday, we went in for Rally Advanced A and earned a 100 and our second leg in Rally Adv  She did beautifully! (no video  Camera operator didn't hit the right button I guess) Then after our RA run, I had to prepare my three students for their NA runs. It was their first dog show ever and I am so proud to say they all qualified and placed 1,2,3! Then I had to get my sheltie, Jinx ready for Open (He qualified with a 192 & 2nd place - really need to teach some fronts/finishes lol). Finally it was Moxie's turn. She didn't do as well as usual and had no-sits, lost 14 points, which is not like her.. then had some issues and somehow or another, I didn't give a clear stay command and she came to me so we NQ'd on Saturday. :crazy: It was a long and crazy day so oh well lol

Sunday, I didn't enter her in RA so I first had Jinx in Open (he failed to come on first command for DOR so NQ'd but I looked at his score breakdown and he lost 1 point heeling and 1/2 points for ROF, ROH and 3 (I helped him front since we'd already NQd) for the BJ - so it would have been a great score lol). After Jinx in Open it was Moxie's turn. Heeling was pretty great! Her off-lead had one horribly crooked sit but otherwise was great. Crooked sit on the front but fast recall. She qualified with a 193.5 and Earned her CD! 

(We ended up not showing in the last show I had entered because she came in season..)

So, Now on to Open and Utility work! 

Samba & Soleil showed in Rally Advanced B both days and earned 2 legs with First placements both days! (I have videos of her and will have to post soon!  ) 

Our friend with a golden also showed on Sunday but had the same problem as my Jinx, and forgot how to come on the first command for the DOR... Ah Dog Shows... SO much FUN!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

:congratulations::congratulations::toasting: :toasting:


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Congratulations!

Lee


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Congrats to you and to your students.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Congrats and good luck on all up coming trials.


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

Congrats! Geat Job!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

A Big congrats sounds like a busy and FUN weekend!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

That is awesome!!!

CONGRATS!!!


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

Congratulations!!! It's tricky showing multiple dogs and even trickier showing multiple dogs in multiple classes. Add mentoring and I think you must be the queen of multi-tasking. Great job!!!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Mauser sends BIG CONGRATS to his 'sister'!!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

awesome! sound like a great time!


----------

